# [SOLVED] Error 0x80070091: The directory is not empty



## Abd00l33 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi, I have a Windows 7 64 bit computer. After uninstalling a game, there was a folder that was left behind. So i tried deleting it, but this error came up Error 0x80070091: The directory is not empty. So I googled it then tried to do the chkdsk command in the cmd. It failed and told me that My C drive is RAW. So i tried many third party softwares to try to get rid of it, like shredders and registry cleaners, but they all failed. Is there any possible way to delete this folder?

P.S. I have no system restore point before i Uninstalled the game or installed it.


----------



## Abd00l33 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Error 0x80070091: The directory is not empty*

Never mind, i solved the problem by doing the disk check through tune-up disk utilities. i hope this helps anyone else with the same issue.


----------

